# Time to upload to Lightroom Cloud from iPad



## paddycochrane

Dear All,

I recently did a photoshoot for a friend of mine's restaurant (mainly food shots), due to tricky lighting I shot everything in RAW. I wanted to integrate lightroom CC on my iPad a try and imported the selected photos (160) into my iPad Pro. I worked on them in Lightroom Mobile and for the most part actually enjoyed the editing experience as it did the limited stuff i needed it to do.

The problem arose when it came to uploading the photos, 160 photos at 24mb per photo is quite a lots of bandwidth, especially where i live where the upload speeds are terrible.

To cut the story short, the upload failed, I spoke with Adobe Support and they told me that the uploading process was "timing out" and it was probably due to the speed of my internet connection. 

I told the specialist that when i used to use lightroom CC (now Classic) on my PC, I would have no issues uploading photos to the cloud in order to be able to access them on my iPad. 

Furthermore, when i upload the same RAW photos (unedited) from my PC to Google Drive the process is slow but works and does not time-out.

Is anyone else having issues uploading photos to the adobe cloud, and does anyone know why Adobe's servers are so much slower than of Google/Drop Box?

Finally what is adobe thinking with a cloud based photo editing solution, a big shoot can easily be 1000 photos, how is anyone supposed to upload this amount of data (24GB) in any reasonable amount of time?

Cheers,

P.

P.S. If anyone is thinking about using the ipad as part of their workflow, please be advised that due to the issues with the uploading, I also lost all the photos from the iPad (they all disappeared) , adobe support were not able to explain why this happened, nor were they able to retrieve the photos.



Mobile Operating System: ios
Desktop Operating System: windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): latest version


----------



## Johan Elzenga

paddycochrane said:


> I told the specialist that when i used to use lightroom CC (now Classic) on my PC, I would have no issues uploading photos to the cloud in order to be able to access them on my iPad.


You are comparing apples and oranges. Lightroom Classic does not upload your originals, but smart previews of about 1 MB each.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Lost all the photos from the iPad Paddy? You mean from the Photos app? Or from Lightroom?


----------



## paddycochrane

Victoria Bampton said:


> Lost all the photos from the iPad Paddy? You mean from the Photos app? Or from Lightroom?



Sadly lost them all from Lightroom Mobile. I created a folder/album. Imported them into it from my camera roll, worked on them for 6-7 hours then left the iPad to upload over night, Next morning the photos were still uploading (actually had timed out and stopped) but the contents on the album created in Lightroom mobile was now empty. The only photos that were available to me were the original RAW’s imported into my iPad’s camera from my camera. Obviously with no edits done to them.

Another thing that’s a really annoying and i cant understand why adobe does it, is the limit on the the number of photos one can export back to the camera roll is set to only 15?!?

Anyway, I’m sure you can feel my frustration and it’s seems that Adobe don’t have many answers even though they have been good at following up with me on the phone.

Cheer,
P.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

That is a difficult one Paddy. Was Classic open at the same time? In amongst all the troubleshooting, you didn't delete the library from the web interface? If not, I'm not sure I have any better ideas either, sorry.


----------



## criscokkat

Victoria,

Has Adobe ever hinted that they may include a non-cloud synch option for high volume mobile users away from the internet?

I'm ok with having photos synched to the cloud, but I have a hard time investing in a system that won't allow me to push stuff to my laptop when I'm in a hotel at night with bad internet.


----------



## Internaut

The timeout sounds like bad form on Adobe’s part.  That said, for my holiday last week I bought a second (pre paid) Phone along, with a healthy data allowance to do the grunt work of uploading on the move.  Alas, this 4G Phone would only make a 3.5G connection to to the Spanish network.  That didn’t stop it from uploading (albeit slowly, and overnight).  What I did notice is that Lightroom CC isn’t terribly clear on the distinction between uploading and importing.  On Android, it will tell you it has happily imported all photos though it is still uploading.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

criscokkat said:


> Has Adobe ever hinted that they may include a non-cloud synch option for high volume mobile users away from the internet?



Basically a LAN sync? Yes, it's been discussed and many people would appreciate it. Priority has been / is to get the main sync rock solid before complicating it though, so if/when it'll happen, I don't know.


----------

